# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن >  مشکل موزیلا با تقویم فارسی جاوااسکریپت

## jeniferxp

با سلام وخسته نباشید
من یک تقویم فارسی جاوااسکریپت دارم که سال رادرموزیلا1488نمایش میده ولی در اینترنت اکسپلورر درست نمایش میده نمی دونم مشکل از کجاست اگرراهنمایی بفرمایید ممنون می شم من کد را نیز ضمیمه کردم

----------


## jeniferxp

> با سلام وخسته نباشید
> من یک تقویم فارسی جاوااسکریپت دارم که سال رادرموزیلا1488نمایش میده ولی در اینترنت اکسپلورر درست نمایش میده نمی دونم مشکل از کجاست اگرراهنمایی بفرمایید ممنون می شم من کد را نیز ضمیمه کردم


واقعا سایتم خالی می شه اگر تقویم را بردارم هیچ کس نمی تونه کمک کنه؟

----------


## امیـرحسین

چاره ای نیست جز برطرف کردن خطاهای کدهاتون برای اینترنت اکسپلورر.
اینترنت اکسپلورر خطاها رو لیست می کنه (همون آیکون زرد پایین). براساس اون، خطاها رو پیدا کنید.

----------


## jeniferxp

ممنون از راهنماییتون
ولی با موزیلا من مشکل دارم وهیچ پیغام error هم نمیده فقط اون کدی که گذاشتم رااشتباه نشون میده

----------

